# Huffy Radio Bike sold here but on ebay for sale



## jkent (Jul 14, 2015)

OK What is the deal with this? 
This bike showed up here for sale back in june and was followed up as being sold.
Here it is on EBay for sale with the same pictures that were used here on The Cabe.
Here is the EBay listing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Radio...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35edc5c394
Here is The Cabe listing.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73323-Original-1950-s-HUFFY-RADIO-BIKE-(RED)-For-Sale


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like it's being resold on ebay...original CABE poster was listed as being in Illinois, have no idea who chickenrockadoo is, and they're listed as being in Mpls. Interesting.

Darcie


----------



## partsguy (Jul 14, 2015)

Per usual, the price from the CABE listing is gone. The pics are even the same. I can't pass judgement. If you like it, buy it. If you don't want it, move on and let live.


----------



## jkent (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not passing judgment just passing on information I find unusual and giving people a heads up.
There have been scams like this pop up from time to time.
People will pull pictures off sites like The Cabe on bicycles, cars and parts and so on and use those pictures to post fake postings.
I'm sure people will use thier own judgment and maybe the owner of the bike will even step forward and clear it up.
I'm sure the owner of the bike is a Cabe member if the bike was sold here on the Cabe by a Cabe member to a Cabe member.
JKent


----------

